# Sight is too low



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

My sight is really low and won't go any farther down, yet from 25yds away I still hit nearly the bottom of the target. Should I move the peep? Get a different sight? Please help D:


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

iam new to the hole tuning thing but thats what i would do is move the peep down.but thats just my guess


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

If you move your peep down it will make you shoot even lower. If you raise the peep it will make you shoot higher.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Have you paper tuned your bow, your nock point could be too high.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

if the rest is correct, and the nock height is correct then your anchor is too high.
Lets see a photo.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*True*



geekster said:


> If you move your peep down it will make you shoot even lower. If you raise the peep it will make you shoot higher.


This is true.....up not down!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, my dad said it was probably the peep. How would you move the peep? Would you need to get it restringed at a shop?

I'll post pics when I get home (this site is pretty much the only fun site not blocked on our school computers )


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

Questie said:


> Yeah, my dad said it was probably the peep. How would you move the peep? Would you need to get it restringed at a shop?
> 
> I'll post pics when I get home (this site is pretty much the only fun site not blocked on our school computers )


Bow needs to be put in a press to relax the string. If you try to move the peep with the string tight, you run the risk of cutting string strands.


----------



## archer_ar (Oct 14, 2008)

is your bow weigth 17 pounds ? what is the weigth of the arrow that you are shooting ? with that pundage you can't expext to much.


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

ebonarcher said:


> if the rest is correct, and the nock height is correct then your anchor is too high.
> Lets see a photo.


What he said! I can guarantee if you lower your anchor point you will see MUCH better results. :shade:


----------



## happyface (Feb 1, 2010)

Questie said:


> My sight is really low and won't go any farther down, yet from 25yds away I still hit nearly the bottom of the target. Should I move the peep? Get a different sight? Please help D:


move your sight in more and where the sight goes on move it up (the vertical bar of the sight up) 

(horizontal part of the sightin more )


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

ebonarcher said:


> if the rest is correct, and the nock height is correct then your anchor is too high.
> Lets see a photo.


+1 I agree.


----------

